# Fertility World Show, London



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

http://www.fertility-world.co.uk/

this looks great with some interesting seminars and all free!

15th-16th April


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Looks good. Anyone going?


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

I was trying to talk P into it but he was having none of it lol very tempted to go up by national express but saying that will be a few days into DR and maybe shouldn't be looking at future options lol


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Pix - You won't need future options. Now behave before Kara gives you another kick up the butt, lol


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

lol its very bruised now! Been thinking of your pooch today as I was cooking chicken. Hope ok today


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

I'm gona have to buy new boots for this **** kicking


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Lol, yeah buy new boots Kara 

My pooch seems a little brighter today Pix, still only eating chicken. Got the urine sample today but vets wanted it on a weekday so do it again Monday.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

lol Kara.
Glad pooch is brighter Mrs. T Good practise on the urine sample!


----------

